# winter fragrance thread?



## Lina (Oct 16, 2015)

I am wondering if there is a thread already started about winter fragrance recommendations? Can someone point me in the right direction. I see the one from NG, but any others?


----------



## lsg (Oct 16, 2015)

1 part peppermint EO and 2 parts coconut FO


----------



## snappyllama (Oct 16, 2015)

My favorite is Snow Witch from MO. It behaves like a dream, sticks forever, and smells like a forest with something else in it (ozone and berries, maybe?). It doesn't have that car-air-freshener-shaped-like-a-tree-piney scent you sometimes get...


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 16, 2015)

Another lovely winter/holiday scent is Apple Jack Peel or anything Cranberry.  Cranberry Citrus from Peak is really nice.


----------



## dixiedragon (Oct 16, 2015)

I'm also in love with Snow Witch. It is actually pretty flat and boring OOB, but it blooms once soaped. I am going to try it in some lotion this weekend to see if it does well there. To my nose it is a pine + jasmine scent.


----------



## heyjude (Oct 16, 2015)

shunt2011 said:


> Another lovely winter/holiday scent is Apple Jack Peel or anything Cranberry.  Cranberry Citrus from Peak is really nice.



Another shout out for Peaks Cranberry Citrus! I keep an old bar in my bureau and the scent sticks around forever. :clap:


----------



## IrishLass (Oct 16, 2015)

My favorites are:

WSP's Sugared Spruce (smells exactly how it sounds- like a sugar encrusted pine tree)
Peak's Holiday Sparkle (smells like Christmas trees and sugar plums all wrapped up in one)
Peak's Bayberry
Oregon Trails Spiced Plum
Brambleberry's Cedar & Saffron
Peak's Winter Wonderland


IrishLass


----------



## songwind (Oct 16, 2015)

Bramble Berry's Frankincense and Myrrh Cybilla is really excellent.


----------



## lenarenee (Oct 16, 2015)

songwind said:


> Bramble Berry's Frankincense and Myrrh Cybilla is really excellent.


 

Really?  I've had a bottle of this sitting around for over a year because OOB
it was yucky and couldn't imagine soaping it would improve it enough.  Maybe I should give it a try finally?


----------



## galaxyMLP (Oct 16, 2015)

I have a christmas pine FO from Mikes Fragrances that is wonderful.


----------



## songwind (Oct 16, 2015)

lenarenee said:


> Really?  I've had a bottle of this sitting around for over a year because OOB
> it was yucky and couldn't imagine soaping it would improve it enough.  Maybe I should give it a try finally?



Everything's relative, of course.  But I quite liked it, and a shave soap customer who requested a F&M scent was very pleased.


----------



## SplendorSoaps (Oct 16, 2015)

I absolutely love WSP's Sparkling Snowflake, and it behaves well in CP. I also like NG's Kringleberry (but beware because it does rice and accelerate a bit, but not enough that you can't play with it if you plan ahead). 

I also ordered some Cracklin' Birch from NG based on someone's suggestion here and it smells amazing OOB. I haven't soaped with it yet, but I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Lina (Oct 17, 2015)

lsg said:


> 1 part peppermint EO and 2 parts coconut FO



Oooh lala excellent idea!!


----------



## JayJay (Oct 17, 2015)

I am disappointed in Mad Oil's Snow Witch. I have heard nothing but great things but I think it smells more like a nice air freshener than a body soap. i know, I am probably the only person in the universe who isn't crazy about it.

I do like WSP's Sparking Snowflake. 

I am very interested in the peppermint coconut thing! Sounds brilliant! Hey which coconut FO do you like?


----------



## bbrown (Oct 18, 2015)

Bonfire Bliss from Rustic Escentuals is amazing.  Soaps like a dream and sticks in CP.  Smells fantastic as a lotion too.


----------

